# Help! I need to make a reading list



## Simply_Nikki (Jul 18, 2009)

I was making a list of main research areas I would be interested in developing while I go through my Ph.D program. I'm very interested in Identity Politics and Public Opinion, but lately I've been thinking about Constitutional Law and Christian Political Thought. I can find reading lists (lists of books and articles considered standard reading for those entering into Ph.D examinations) for all the other areas except for the last, and that is where I need the help of all ye scholarly PBers !

My preliminary brainstorming led to 3 views held within the Christian Philosophy of Politics. 

1. The Separatist View (like that of the Amish)
2. The Theonomic/Theocratic/Reconstructionist Views (held mainly in Reformed oriented churches)
3. The Two Kingdoms View (held by some Reformed oriented churchs, but mostly evangelical/baptistic churches)

I know we had a poll about this a few days ago, but I was wondering if anyone could point me to some good books and articles that address each of these views. I've heard the name of Meredith Klein thrown around, as well as Rushdoony. I can probably find articles on Augustinian political thought, but aside from that I am in the dark .

So can anyone help me out? Thanks!


----------



## Wayne (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, for one, Abraham Kuyper:
Christian Politics according to Abraham Kuyper

and while this might offer TOO much:
Abraham Kuyper Bibliography

it does lead to a section on the all-important *grants*:
Princeton Seminary Library


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jul 18, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Well, for one, Abraham Kuyper:
> Christian Politics according to Abraham Kuyper
> 
> and while this might offer TOO much:
> ...



Do you happen to know off hand which of the 3 categories of political thought Kuyper would be placed in?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 18, 2009)

Scouting around a bit more, if you want to go back this far, there is Knox, On Rebellion and Samuel Rutherford's classic, Lex Rex, as well as Vindiciae Contra Tyrannos.

All included in this Amazon list of Presbyterian/Reformed Political Philosophy:
Amazon.com: Reformed/Presbyterian Political Philosophy

-----Added 7/18/2009 at 02:21:24 EST-----



Simply_Nikki said:


> Do you happen to know off hand which of the 3 categories of political thought Kuyper would be placed in?



That's above my pay grade. 

I always kind of thought that Kuyper was unique, and that first link I gave above seems to agree:



> Kuyper thus provides Christians with a uniquely Christian vision of the state and society. Unlike other Christian thinkers he does not adopt a conservative or radical stance, but creates his own view, based on scripture, which allows for both continuity arid change in society but which maintains, above all, the Biblical emphasis on justice. Since his day, many Christians have lapsed into either radical or conservative political thinking without adequate models upon which to build their own distinctly Christian theories. By stressing the importance of relationships and seeing he reality of conflict between social forms and the State, Kuyper offers Christians the basis of a position that can be developed into a dynamic and viable Christian alternative to present secular challenges.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Not sure how this fits into the categories, but is good reading for Christian world view:

Amazon.com: How Should We Then Live? The Rise and Decline of Western Thought and Culture: Francis A. Schaeffer: Books


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 18, 2009)

For the Reconstructionist view, there is Greg Bahnsen's _By This Standard_ and Gary North's and Gary DeMar's joint work _What is Reconstructionism_, both very high quality books that defend the Reconstructionist view.

As far as the separatist view, I honestly haven't come across any book making an advanced argument for that, but I have come across various accounts of church history that make the case for that being the position of the early Christians. _Religious Rivalries in the Early Roman Empire and the Rise of Christianity_ has some information in there about Christianity being a separatist movement in it's inception and cites the work of a lot of historians, so that could give some good information. The book cited a historian Nock, who vigorously defended Christianity's separatist nature. So maybe checking out his work would be helpful.

Also, Hans Kung's work _A Short History of the Catholic Church_ argues that the early Christianity was a separatist movement. The book has a problem though; nothing is foot-noted. So this wouldn't be too useful in your studies.

I think that any high quality history book dealing with the Reformation period, or dealing specifically with the Anabaptists in the Reformation period, would include some information on the separatist position.

Good luck with this study.


----------



## johnbugay (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Nikki -- for a more contemporary discussion (complete with church historical sources) you may want to take a look at a site called Basilica. These guys trace some of the beginnings of "Christian political thought" from the earliest church sources (Tertullian comes to mind), through Augustine, Gelasius's "Two Swords" comments, and through the middle ages -- all prior to the Reformation. 

My understanding is that these individuals also hope to do a thorough treatment of Reformation sources. A kind of summary of those is listed in this article, Reformation and the Two Kingdoms.

Meanwhile, there is a fairly thorough bibliography provided on the site.


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikki, where will you be going to school and into what program?

(I know that's not a helpful reading suggestion, sorry! I'm just curious.  )


----------



## ADKing (Jul 18, 2009)

Consider doing some research in the area of Covenanter political thought. There is an excellent article and bibliography to get you started here Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jul 18, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Nikki, where will you be going to school and into what program?
> 
> (I know that's not a helpful reading suggestion, sorry! I'm just curious.  )



I"m currently in the grad program at U of A (just for the MA program), but I'm not sure if I want to continue with my Phd there. There is a possibility I may be moving to Wisconsin in the summer of next year, so I'll be applying at U of W and see what happens. 

-----Added 7/18/2009 at 12:59:22 EST-----



ADKing said:


> Consider doing some research in the area of Covenanter political thought. There is an excellent article and bibliography to get you started here Leaving Facebook... | Facebook



Cool, I'll be sure to bookmark this!


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 18, 2009)

Simply_Nikki said:


> I was making a list of main research areas I would be interested in developing while I go through my Ph.D program. I'm very interested in Identity Politics and Public Opinion, but lately I've been thinking about Constitutional Law and Christian Political Thought. I can find reading lists (lists of books and articles considered standard reading for those entering into Ph.D examinations) for all the other areas except for the last, and that is where I need the help of all ye scholarly PBers !
> 
> My preliminary brainstorming led to 3 views held within the Christian Philosophy of Politics.
> 
> ...



Hi Nikki

For Theonomists the primary sources are Greg Bahnsen (alleged biblical and historical foundations) and Rousas Rushdoony (application).

For Bahnsen see

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Theonomy-Christian-Ethics-Greg-Bahnsen/dp/0967831733/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247965878&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: Theonomy in Christian Ethics: Greg L. Bahnsen: Books[/ame]

Bahnsen's "By This Standard" will be insufficient for your purposes. Although it is a popularization of the material in "Theonomy" it lacks essential elements of the bigger book. 

The Scriptural and historical justification Bahnsen provided for his Theonomic hermeneutic has often been challenged. The best currently available critique of his view from a Reformed perspective is 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Christ-Law-Moses/dp/0875523757/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247966431&sr=1-4]Amazon.com: The Shadow of Christ in the Law of Moses: Vern S. Poythress: Books[/ame]

and I have written a more thorough critique "How Firm A Foundation?" which after a rave review from Dr. John DeWitt, (Bahnsen's former colleague and department chairman at RTS) is now presently seeking a publisher. Email me if you want a copy at [email protected].

Rushdoony's magnum opus is:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000RRH1EY/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&qid=1247965781&sr=1-28&condition=new]Amazon.com: Used and New: The Institutes of Biblical Law: 3 Volume Set[/ame]

Even if you don't agree with the Theonomic justification for applying all unamended Mosaic judicials today, Rush's analysis of the judicials is an essential help for anyone thinking through whether or not particular judicials will or will not remain valid today.

A friend mentioned a remarkable book, not Theonomic but useful
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Desire-Nations-Rediscovering-Political-Theology/dp/0521665167/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247966710&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Desire of the Nations: Rediscovering the Roots of Political Theology: Oliver O'Donovan: Books[/ame]

Finally somebody who does not fit neatly into any category you mentioned is 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Old-Testament-Ethics-People-God/dp/0830827781/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247965653&sr=1-7]Amazon.com: Old Testament Ethics for the People of God: Christopher J. H. Wright: Books[/ame]


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jul 18, 2009)

Where is a concise history of Christian Politics book when you need one? I know you can trace Christian politics and political thought through various books on western history and philosophy, but I know of no book that deals just with the development of the 3 main views of the Christian's relation to the state. Must I write that book too? LOL  

I just had an idea however . I'm going to look through christian colleges/seminaries and see if any schools offer a class on christian political thought, and then email the professor who teaches that class.


----------

